# BK/SSH/JTR x Bagseed



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

hello everyone


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

post up some pic 

i wanna see that bagseed


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

jnuggs, yes it is a bagseed male. he appears to be a quality plant. 

now the flowers have to open before pollen is dropped correct? im getting real close to having pollen. i will follow both of your guidelines during this whole process. stick around and i will be posting pictures weekly. 

dc beard, looking at your pictures looks like you are growing in 1/2 gal or 1 gal pots? is this a sog type grow? you seem to be getting a high yield with a small pot. i am using 7 gal pots and i think it is overkill. next time i may go with more plants less veg time and smaller pots.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

check out this dwc/bubblephonics type im adding to the flower room for a little extra weight. this is my first attempt at hydro. bubba kush clone is straight from clone to 12/12.


----------



## RedsGerrard (Jan 2, 2010)

bubba is sum tasty smoke sir


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

indeed...pictures coming right up!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

FEMALE - BUBBA KUSH 2.5 WEEKS FLOWER


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

MALE - BAGSEED 2.5 WEEKS FLOWER


----------



## RedsGerrard (Jan 2, 2010)

looks like shes in top notch form m8. gona be some fat nugs


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

here is one from last grow


----------



## RedsGerrard (Jan 2, 2010)

that is sum fire m8


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice. Scribed.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice man, that bagseed looks great, should go well with your BK, i like bagseeds in the fact that you can just make up your own name's haha

excited for the outcome


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

here a couple of my other strains going on. 







jack the ripper soil vs coco coir







super silver haze


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2010)

now the flowers have to open before pollen is dropped correct? im getting real close to having pollen. i will follow both of your guidelines during this whole process. stick around and i will be posting pictures weekly. 

dc beard, looking at your pictures looks like you are growing in 1/2 gal or 1 gal pots? is this a sog type grow? you seem to be getting a high yield with a small pot. i am using 7 gal pots and i think it is overkill. next time i may go with more plants less veg time and smaller pots.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

judging by pictures when you think i'll get some pollen?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

from what i have asked, they should start putting out pollen within 2 weeks after showing sex


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

but flowers have to open right?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

yea they should open within that window of time


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

they havent yet but since i found out he was a male i pulled him from 400 watt and now he is under much lower lighting. this may be a big part of it. do you think this will be ok? how much light should male be under 12/12? ive heard you can go less.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

yea it should be fine, i dont think thats the case, might just be taking longer then normal.

but thats what i have been told cause i was asking around so i can plan thing's out better if i get a male, which im hoping on


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

water in is 6.0ph and runoff is 5.2...should i increase ph in to have runoff somewhere closer to 5.5?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

In soil you would want a pH of at least 6.7, so i would raise it


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

im in coco


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

oh, shit my bad i didn't see it posted at all


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks man problem fixed....i forgot to add ph up or down to water and watered all 5 gallons...i just flushed it out with plain phd water then again with nute phd water. they got a good flush anywho. post some pictures sicc


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 3, 2010)

lol tomorrow is week one of veg,

here is my last plant


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> they havent yet but since i found out he was a male i pulled him from 400 watt and now he is under much lower lighting. this may be a big part of it. do you think this will be ok? how much light should male be under 12/12? ive heard you can go less.


AEV - both the males and the females will slow their act of reproduction if you take them out from under the HID. Cannabis growth rates are directly proportional to the amount of available lumens. It's not that detrimental to the males, because you need just enough pollen to do the job. Just realize it's going to take 3-4 weeks to get what you want if not under HIDs. The females you want to just leave under the HIDs so that the seeds definitely have enough light to mature properly and in time. The more light the better, always always always. You have to balance what light you need with what light you have available, and allocate your resources properly depending on what point in the life cycle your plants are in.

As far as the Ph requirements of coco-coir, you should be aiming for an input water Ph of 6.5 for coco. Technically, it just needs to be in the 'acceptable range' of 6.3 - 6.8, but I have heard that 6.5 seems to be about best.

[QUOTE="SICC";3612185]lol tomorrow is week one of veg,

here is my last plant

[/QUOTE]

SICC - What strain is that? What type lighting do you use? My Super Skunk grows in that exact same shape....

Oh and sorry about those Eagles yesterday, I don't know what the hell happened with that!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

haha i know man, it sucks be we got another shot

Its actually a Bagseed LA Confidential i from a collective out here in cali, didnt go purple until like 5 1/2 weeks into flowering, but it was during that cold spell we had going, temps were pretty low, but heard LAC had some purple pheno's in it. i found a total of 3 seeds in like a QP, over a month or two early 09


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet deal bro, now that's some bagseed worth growing!

That would explain the growth structure, I think LAC is like Afghan x Kush or something like that. The Super Skunk is Skunk#1 x Afghan I believe.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2010)

sicc beautiful plant mang. sure like to try some of her. do you just grow one plant at a time? nice surprise when they turn purple eh? my bubba kush did this around week 5-6 most purple dissapeared after cure. not sure why. 

dcbeard, i understand what you mean by use the proper light for the proper task. basically prioritize. i am doing this. i am keeping all females under 400 HPS and male is under flouros. balls are really swelling up. getting close!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 4, 2010)

That run was my first go growing in a party cup, inspired by a member on this site so now im doing three since i liked my results


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 4, 2010)

right on i will give a go at one of these...next time...near 12/12


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 5, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> sicc beautiful plant mang. sure like to try some of her. do you just grow one plant at a time? nice surprise when they turn purple eh? my bubba kush did this around week 5-6 most purple dissapeared after cure. not sure why.
> 
> dcbeard, i understand what you mean by use the proper light for the proper task. basically prioritize. i am doing this. i am keeping all females under 400 HPS and male is under flouros. balls are really swelling up. getting close!


Cool, cool. You could also just leave the male in the flower room with the stronger lights until you see the first pod open, then just move it under the flouros. That would speed things up a bit and save you some time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2010)

yea i was scared about accidental pollination, never seen a male flower before. playing it safe the first time around, i still want some sinsemilla you know!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 5, 2010)

It's all good man. I was the same way the first time around in pollinating too. But just know this - a male that's just barely starting to throw pollen isn't going to mess up your crop that much at all. I used to think that if one pod opened up the whole lot would be seeded. Well, after purposely seeding my plants with pollen by hand AND having a throwing male in there for a couple of days too long, let me tell you seeds are not THAT easily made. lol I didn't get near the amount of seeds I thought I would, which is actually a good thing since I did get enough. But it's a lot less scary than what you prob think right now. I almost wish I would have gotten more.

Just remember this - 1 pollen grain to 1 pistil = 1 seed. So if one pollen sac opens and releases, oh I don't know let's say 50 grains of pollen, AND all 50 grains meet up with and land on a waiting pistil/calyx, you're looking at 50 seeds. Not a whole lot really, especially when you consider that some of that pollen won't even hit a pistil and even then when it does it could be non-viable.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2010)

so if i want around 20-30 seeds should i try to pollinate a whole branch? 

a couple pods are just barely opening...should i remove these and let them begin to dry?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 5, 2010)

You can put a bag over the pods, then tie it around the stem and let the pollen fall into the bag, i think thats whats DC is doing, i may try something like this as well

or you can do what FDD did and cut them off and put em in a container to dry

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2010)

right on i will try both....only a couple have opened. plant doesnt look like he is ready to dish out some good pollen. i just picked off the two and put them in a jar.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds good man, i will be learning from your example 

best of luck with everything


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2010)

ill be sure to keep you well posted


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 6, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> so if i want around 20-30 seeds should i try to pollinate a whole branch?
> 
> a couple pods are just barely opening...should i remove these and let them begin to dry?


Yes that's how you would want to do it. Then just mark the branch so you know which one was pollinated and with what.

I would use FDD's method myself. Last time I tried to catch the pollen with a paper plate and aluminum foil and while it did work, I think the "snip em right before they open and then individually release the pollen into a container after they're dry" method probably would have worked better with less mess.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2010)

right on i guess i am on the right track...females should be ready to receive pollen when male dishes it out right? what week did you say is best to pollinate?


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 7, 2010)

I would hit the girls with pollen between days 15 and 20 of flower, depending on how many calyxes they've packed on so far. You need enough calyxes to get a decent quantity of beans. All calyxes that grow after the ones you've seeded will just be empty as usual. Pollen can stay viable for a couple of weeks afterward, but for the most part only the calyxes that you pollinate will grow beans (with a few strays here and there).


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2010)

right on...still waiting for a good amount of pollen.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm getting all antsy in my pantsies here waiting to see how it goes. Hope your pollen is viable...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm getting ready to pollinate right now. ill have some pictures up in a little.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweetness.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 9, 2010)

here are a few new pictures. week 3 of 12/12 starts next monday. every time i go and look at male he has another flower open and i pluck it off and into the pollen container it goes. i pollinated one branch of the jack the ripper (cococoir). I like how the jack the ripper in soil is doing...i will keep her a virgin and smoke that shit. Out of all plants jack the ripper has most developed nugs. After i get some more pollen i will then pollinate bubba kush and super silver haze. 






male getting ready to sperm all over the closet







male








female bubba kush and female bubba kush in hydro.







group- ssh far right, bk in middle, and jtr on left







ssh left and jack the ripper soil on right


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 11, 2010)

sounds good man, keep us posted


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks good bro, keep it coming. Those are some big ass pollen sacs!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 15, 2010)

pollinated all three strains. i will post some new pictures up tommorow. nugs are comming along great, gonna be some serious colas!


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet. Pollen chuck rep coming up!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2010)

how long does it take males to accept pollen?


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> how long does it take males to accept pollen?


I'm assuming you mean FEMALES, and that would be probably 12 hours cause that's all you really have to work with if you're going to spray em like you're wanting to.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2010)

male bagseed






bubba kush female






group






jack the ripper






jack the ripper








super silver haze






super silver haze






super silver haze


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2010)

hey man i was just looking at the pollinated branch of the jack the ripper and there are some seeds being formed. looks like about 20 or so. just the right amount


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2010)

Everything looks great man, really frosty


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 17, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2010)

im really digging the super silver haze. ive been feeding it organic nutes and the jack the rippers and bubba kush have synthetic nutrients.


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 19, 2010)

So what did you pollinate the SSH with again?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 20, 2010)

i pollinated ssh with a bagseed male. only one branch.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2010)

pollen definitely took on all three strains. calyx are forming and seeds are already showing in uppermost nugs. i just pulled the male and burned him in the fire pit, bitch. new images will be up this weekend. i will post some closeups of pollinated branches.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 21, 2010)

What up...Subscribed


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 21, 2010)

Here those pics......I got 16 whiteberry under 1000 watt and a light mover in the 4rth week of flowering 1 purple kush and 1 redwood kush under 400 watt 7 weeks in flowering..some pics of my mothers under 26 watt led and fluorescent fixtures and my intelli drive 3.5 lightmover
NexT i'll be adding 16 of a purp strain I had shown you in the scrog thread when the purple kush and redwood kush plants are done in 2-3 weeks......


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i just pulled the male and burned him in the fire pit, bitch.


lol sounds good man, im really lookin forward to this


----------



## d.c. beard (Jan 22, 2010)

Hijack


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 22, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hijack


If you are referring to me aeviaanah asked me to post some pics in his thread of my current grow...or else I wouldn't...........I'm not trying to bring negativity to this thread what so ever my friend


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2010)

lol i got seeds popping up everywhere i didnt want them. its not too bad tho. just like one or two in a couple of my top nugs.

right on jcd that sea of green working out better for you? what makes you want to do this method....well i know u say it is less maintenance and stuff. how is yield compared to traditional? running costs? 

i notice there are some hard turns in your flex duct....take some of that slack out...it might be like this because you are at the closest point to fan at the moment. do you need this slack for light movers to do there thing? 

i did a clone to 12/12 last grow and fed her organic. i compared to the scrog plant that was fed synthetic nutrients and 12/12 from clone was real fluffy. scrog plant had more density and trichs. i am not sure if this was a result from the organic nutrients or going 12/12 straight from clone. you get just as good weed as if you were to veg plants out?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 22, 2010)

You got a little pollen happy...hehe....well at least you'll have plenty of beans for the future....who knows what will come out once you germ some of those : )....I'm doing the sog just for it's simplicity compare to scrog...and since the number of plants I grow has increased I just think it is a lot easier on me....as for yield I started a couple new strains with sog so I do not know how my yield would compare to scrog...but don't get me wrong I love to scrog....just on a smaller scale...And yeah my flex duct is all over the place because of the light mover....but it works as intended..That clone you 12/12 straight was grown regularly??if so wouldn't the scrog plant have denser nugs since light distrubtion is more even??I have never 12/12 straight...so I really couldn't say..


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Jan 22, 2010)

good shit man


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 23, 2010)

yes 12/12 plant was grow regularly it basically looked like one giant nug. canopy of scrog and 12/12 plant were at same level. plant was too small for light penetration to matter. i am also comparing top nugs to top nugs. i have a plant in hydro that i am feeding supernatural nutes. she was 12/12 from clone. this should tell me if it was the nutrients or the lack of veg time. it could be strain related also....ill keep i posted...pictures are comming up!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds good man, im lookin forward to some pics


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yes 12/12 plant was grow regularly it basically looked like one giant nug. canopy of scrog and 12/12 plant were at same level. plant was too small for light penetration to matter. i am also comparing top nugs to top nugs. i have a plant in hydro that i am feeding supernatural nutes. she was 12/12 from clone. this should tell me if it was the nutrients or the lack of veg time. it could be strain related also....ill keep i posted...pictures are comming up!


I was under the assumption they were both the same strain if you were doing a comparison....but thats probably why......be waiting on the update as well


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 23, 2010)

lol yes they were the same strain both were bubba kush. what i meant was bubab kush may like some veg time where as a different strain doesnt seem to mind.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> lol yes they were the same strain both were bubba kush. what i meant was bubab kush may like some veg time where as a different strain doesnt seem to mind.


Oh ok l got it....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 23, 2010)

Alright everyone i just watered and took some pictures of these babies...






far left- jack the ripper coco. middle- bubbakush, far right- super silver haze. front - jack the ripper in soil.







closeup of jack the ripper can you see the seeds forming?







jack the ripper coco top nugs this plant is fed 1200 ppm. I use rainwater and add mycorrhizae and chitosan (every other week), GH maxigro and maxibloom, calmag, humic acid, and of course the ph down or up to bring to around 5.8. 







jack the ripper







jack the ripper in soil she is fed a ppm of 1200. I mycorrhizae and chitosan once every other week. I also use fox farm growbig tiger bloom and big bloom all throughout flower. supplement with calmag and humic acid. ph 5.8







lower bubbakush branch pollinated by male bagseed. she is growing in coco coir also. she is fed same as jack the ripper in soil (synthetic GH).







bubba kush top nugs







super silver haze full shot....she is fed same as jack the ripper in coco coir (organic foxfarm)







super silver haze top nug







bubba kush in deep water culture. i have three air stones in resevoir for maximum air. i also top feed on a timer 15 minutes 4 times a day. she is fed super natural nutrients at about 800 ppm, i just gave her humic acid and calmag for the first time today. she is 2.5 weeks 12/12.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 24, 2010)

Everything looks great man, i love how frosty everything is 

Seeds looks good too, how many you think you will end up with?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2010)

Buds are filling in nicely.........and the frost is nice too...have you ever tried to foliar feed Snowstorm???


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2010)

i foliar fed snow storm early in flower. is it ok to use through harvest? i just apply with watering now. thanks for the compliments. cant wait to try these out!


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i foliar fed snow storm early in flower. is it ok to use through harvest? i just apply with watering now. thanks for the compliments. cant wait to try these out!


All the way through flower...from the beginning to the end just be careful towards the end if high humidity is a prob...you can get mold... but if you have proper ventilation you should be good.....what dosage you using???I use 2-3 ml per gallon...Im still experimenting with foliar so I'm gonna up the dose until I see negative effects.....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 26, 2010)

how do u know it is ok to spray flowers with?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 27, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> how do u know it is ok to spray flowers with?



It's says so on the bottle........"Until the end"


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 28, 2010)

i foliar fed with snow storm yesterday. i used 1tsp (5ml) per gal. no problems today. when i use with watering i use around 2 ml a gallon.

what else are you foliar feeding flowers with?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i foliar fed with snow storm yesterday. i used 1tsp (5ml) per gal. no problems today. when i use with watering i use around 2 ml a gallon.
> 
> what else are you foliar feeding flowers with?


That's all.....how often do you foliar feed??I


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 29, 2010)

i will start foliar feeding with it every week. well i grow in coco which is kinda like hydro so i follow the hydro recommendations. i do this every week as well.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh ok....I foliar bout 2 x's a week...I was foliar 3 times a week but started to get burnt tips so I cut back...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 29, 2010)

did u ever take pictures when u compared snow storm vs no snow storm?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah hold on I got some old pics in a thread.....with the comparison....


edited Here ya go...notice that 33 days into flowering the bud is smaller because of age of course but look how much more trichomes are present....same strain....a hybrid I call banana bang




jcdws602 said:


> Both pics same strain 1rst pic without Purple Maxx 40 days into flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

right on. i noticed today that the jtr and ssh have a slightly burnt tips. nothing i am worrying about. the bubba kush is still fine. i think i will down the dose a little when foliar feeding. i feed real high when i water also. around 1200 -1300 ppm. i may use half dose of snow storn when watering and another half dose when foliar feeding. would you do this or keep it all foliar? ill have some new pics up today.


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll get better results using both...but it is safer to foliar alone....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

never had any nute burn problems until i foliar fed with it. ill do both tho. just lower the foliar dose.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

group shot






super silver haze - fox farm






super silver haze - foxfarm






jack the ripper - general hydroponics






jack the ripper - general hydroponics






bubba kush - general hydroponics






bubba kush - general hydroponics






group - bk left ssh right

come harvest i will harvest top nugs and let bottom finish for a week or so. i will then start these new seeds. any good links to keeping a good male to female balance? i also need some curing tips.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jan 30, 2010)

buds look good!

everytime i see bubba grown its nug formation is like no other strain ive seen before


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks for stopping by smokinmayne!


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice and frosty


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 31, 2010)

jack the ripper 






jack the ripper






bubba kush






bubba kush


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 2, 2010)

Things look great, but I know you're not still foliar-feeding right?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2010)

damn i cant get over that frost man, looks so tasty!

how is the smell?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 4, 2010)

wait till i post some pictures this weekend. bubba kush is twice as frosty as ever! i just stopped foliar feeding dc beard. gettin to that point where it isnt worth the mold.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 5, 2010)

Whoooo hoooo beans are headed this way yee hawww.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 5, 2010)

Heres a picture update. Took pictures in the dark and they came out real nice. Thanks D.C. for the good idea. Do you remove lower bud sites throughout flower DC?






Bubba kush






Super silver haze






jack the ripper






group shot showing mainly jtr






group shot jtr in front and left. ssh in middle. and bk far right.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 5, 2010)

looking good


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

Hell yeah man 

How them seeds coming along?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 5, 2010)

Fuck yeah buddy you're rockin' it!!! What else can I say?!

Oh and no I just trim what I want within the first 2 weeks of flower (3 MAX), and then let it ride the rest of the way to harvest time. But If it were very little amounts that you were picking off along the way it wouldn't really matter either way, just up to you really. As long as you don't shock the plant by taking off more than just a little bit every few days or so you should be fine.

If this fucking thing doesn't let me rep you yet I'm gong to be pissed off here....+REP

I see a little spotlight, what amount of HID are those girls under? And how big is your tent? Could you post a few pics of the tent setup like I did, kinda showing what you're working with there?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I'm pissed cause this is what I got:

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to aeviaanah again."

Sum bitch. I tried! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks everyone for stopping by!

dc, plants all share 400 watt hps. i have four 48" florescent tubes two are t5's and the others t8's. i also have a florescent flood light and three florescent bulbs one with uvb 7 capabilities. this is just to help lower levels being that 400's dont give much penetration.

some more pictures:






a hill of trichs






trikes taking over 






some more...






lonely trichs relaxing






jack the ripper seeds have been developing one week longer than any others






bubba kush seeds developing


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 5, 2010)

Liking those trich shots : 0......I try holding the camera to the 100x scope to get those shots but I'm just too damn impatient...........hehe


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 5, 2010)

Seeds look damn good 

those trichomes are crayz too  what's the magnification on that lens?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 6, 2010)

trich shots are taken with a 30x magnifier. camera is set to macro mode. line up camera lens and magnifier eye piece lens and focus magnifier till it looks good in camera. keep refocusing camera by holding "take picture" button down half way. 

i can imagine how hard 100x would be. every small movement will move a mile under 100x.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 6, 2010)

dc beard- this is what i grow in...a closet in my room






bubba kush just waiting to be smoked






bubba kush hydro






bk dwc






bk rootball


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 6, 2010)

Love the root porn 

what are your temps in the closet?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 7, 2010)

64 degrees low 75 degrees high. humidity is 50 low and 73 high. high humidity is probably because i watered yesterday.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 9, 2010)

just got another 400 watt. it says it can do both hps and mh. the only thing i can get to work is the mh tho. no switch or anything to go between the two.

so how should i prep for these seeds? just let the bud finish as normal? pick em out and they are ready?


----------



## burninjay (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey man, plants look pretty damn nice. BK and JTR look like they getting close now. 

After the seeded bud is done, let the seeds dry out for a couple weeks, then cold stratify them in the fridge for another week or so. You'll get best germination results this way.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 10, 2010)

You dont have to let the seeds sit out that long, A thread im following, this guy made some crosses and planted the same seeds like a week after he got them, just let them finish in the bud until you harvest, they should be ready by then, if not, you can just harvest the rest, and let the seeds go longer


----------



## burninjay (Feb 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3769551]You dont have to let the seeds sit out that long, A thread im following, this guy made some crosses and planted the same seeds like a week after he got them, just let them finish in the bud until you harvest, they should be ready by then, if not, you can just harvest the rest, and let the seeds go longer[/QUOTE]

True SICC, they can be ready sooner. I was just giving him the 'textbook' method for best results. I'm sure he would have popped a few right away regardless, he's got enough, lol.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats right, I dry them in the buds then let them cure for aleast a week or two but don't think it matters much..

[QUOTE="SICC";3769551]You dont have to let the seeds sit out that long, A thread im following, this guy made some crosses and planted the same seeds like a week after he got them, just let them finish in the bud until you harvest, they should be ready by then, if not, you can just harvest the rest, and let the seeds go longer[/QUOTE]


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 10, 2010)

right on, thanks for stopping by burninjay and masterofgenetics.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2010)

Bk and JTR are both said to be an 8 week strain or 56 days. Super silver haze is said to be a 8-10 week strain or 56-70 days. BK and SSH have around 5- 10 percent amber trichs. JTR has around 30 percent amber trichs. At this point i think i will give them one more feed of ripener nutes and start the flush middle of next week until full ripeness. I will then harvest the tops and let the bottoms finish for another week after that. 






Group shot - here you can see a new addition to the grow room. a 400 watt hps/mh. I cant seem to get the hps bulb to work. mh will have to do for now. does anyone know if you need special bulbs for these? 






group shot






super silver haze in coco fed foxfarm, humic acid, mycorrhizae, and humboldt countys own snow storm. ppm range of 900-1200 in flower. ph 5.8






ssh







bk fed gh line (maxi bloom, kool bloom) also fed mycorrhizae, humic acid, and hco snow storm. ppm range of 900- 1200. ph of 5.8







bk- a couple seeds just before harvest







jtr in coco fed same as bk (GH). this is the seeded bud. 






jtr in soil....fed same as ssh (foxfarm)






bk hydro- fed supernatural nutrients, mycorrhizae, humic acid, and snow storm. ppm of around 1200- 900. she is day 43. i think the small resevoir is really limiting plant growth and as a result small nug production. trike production is rediculous tho!






bk hydro plan view


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 12, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> just got another 400 watt. it says it can do both hps and mh. the only thing i can get to work is the mh tho. no switch or anything to go between the two.
> 
> so how should i prep for these seeds? just let the bud finish as normal? pick em out and they are ready?



yo those are some AWESOME pics im excited for you.

About your question dont know if I answered it properly in my journal but there are different bulbs for the MH and for the HPS. So if you only have one bulb in there then you would need to see which one it came with and get the other bulb.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 12, 2010)

Almost there huh.........that's weird that the hps bulb don't work....and there is no switch???I have a mh hps switchable ballast.....but there is a switch for mh and hps.....are you sure it's a mh/hps ballast????......Mh is good though for resin more uv output.....I just harvested purple kush.....took 70 days and the redwood kush is still going (70+)....Whiteberry is on day 45....sposed to be 50-60 days.....they are looking great and looks like it's gonna be a big yielder......well everything looking great can't wait to see your harvest pics..........


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2010)

yes there is no switch. it says on the ballast mh/hps. maybe it isnt configured right. not sure. it is the kind big warehouses use. ballast is connected directly above lamp hood. 

thanks for the compliments. i cant wait to sprout my offspring.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Bk and JTR are both said to be an 8 week strain or 56 days. Super silver haze is said to be a 8-10 week strain or 56-70 days. BK and SSH have around 5- 10 percent amber trichs. JTR has around 30 percent amber trichs. At this point i think i will give them one more feed of ripener nutes and start the flush middle of next week until full ripeness. I will then harvest the tops and let the bottoms finish for another week after that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im IN LOVE WITH YOUR BUBBA


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 13, 2010)

i just harvested a top cola of each strain. not the biggest ones just the small ones that are up top. i labeled accordingly trimmed and hung up part of them in the closet. i am quick curing a little sample of each with the oven. ill let you know how it tastes.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 13, 2010)

hell yeah, cant wait for a smoke report


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2010)

smoke report on no flush no cure buds. can definitely taste the chemical taste but its not as bad as people make it out to be. kind of gives it a raunchy flavor like a good dark beer. high was an up high due to premature harvest was not too potent but i was high. i used the oven for about an hour to remove most moisture. then i used microwave in 5 second intervals to remove last of the moisture. smoked a bowl of the bubba and it was great! then rolled all three mixed in a blunt. i was high but not couch locked. does anyone really care? lets wait for the real deal


----------



## burninjay (Feb 14, 2010)

Anybody could have predicted that the early nugs taste early. A real grower would have used time travel.

Lookin great man. That SSH is startin to look all yummy now too. Good job!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yes there is no switch. it says on the ballast mh/hps. maybe it isn't configured right. not sure. it is the kind big warehouses use. ballast is connected directly above lamp hood.
> 
> thanks for the compliments. i cant wait to sprout my offspring.


Looking good A! Hey you'll know that the seeds are done when they just fall off the stalk if brushed (when they're dry and loose almost). You can harvest earlier than that but some of the seeds could be immature.

Yeah just hang dry your bud like usual and then cure it as usual. The just start a couple of containers for holding the different strains of seeds, and put the seeds in these side containers as you find them while breaking up bud over the course of the following weeks.

As far as the light goes (oh and yeah, now I know just what your setup is like!), if it's a digi ballast (which it should be) and it says that is IS indeed switchable, then you just plug the other bulb in and away it goes. So, if your bulb is not bad, then check to make sure that you have the correct type of bulb for that type of socket. Not just the right fit, but right amperage, wattage, etc. Also, some brands of ballasts supposedly won't fire certain brands of bulbs up. All I know is that I use a Lumitek switchable digi ballast with Hortilux and Solarmax brand bulbs and I've never had a problem. The all together units are usually cheaper made, so they might have less flexible circuitry than their separately-pieced counterparts.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2010)

right on! thanks for the compliments! dc. if you look at the first of the pictures below the light on the right is the one i am talking about. it is the kind you order from places for big warehouse. you tell em what you want (configuration) and they send it. i think this says it can do it but it must be wired with a mh starter only. i dont really mind having a mh on hand it would just be nice to be able to switch it. the SSH has really filled out after adding the mh over her for a week. i switched the hps and mh to see if the other plants will respond like this also. could be the light could be just end of harvest and calyx are plumping. could be both. again, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 15, 2010)

ok so i just found out gnats were harmful. ive had them my whole grow. this sucks. i wonder how much potential i have lost because of these suckers. im now taking necessary precautions.... i believe they are the cause of my upcoming clones yellowing. i remember this happened early when these plants were in veg. 

i guess my plan is to grow these out. perhaps use some colloidal silver to make some femenized seeds. does anyone know if colloidal silver makes pollen that is viable for breeding? or will it just make seeds?

check out this bubba in hydro (last two). i think small resevoir is really taking a toll on plant size. resin and trich production are up there with the rest. this is going to be top shelf smoke!


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> ok so i just found out gnats were harmful. ive had them my whole grow. this sucks. i wonder how much potential i have lost because of these suckers. im now taking necessary precautions.... i believe they are the cause of my upcoming clones yellowing. i remember this happened early when these plants were in veg.
> 
> i guess my plan is to grow these out. perhaps use some colloidal silver to make some femenized seeds. does anyone know if colloidal silver makes pollen that is viable for breeding? or will it just make seeds?
> 
> check out this bubba in hydro (last two). i think small resevoir is really taking a toll on plant size. resin and trich production are up there with the rest. this is going to be top shelf smoke!


Well be glad you just have gnats instead of the other pests that are WAY worse like spider mites or botrytis, which I know isn't technically a 'pest' I guess since it's not alive, but you know what I mean! Anyway, just go to your local pool supply store and pick up a giant heavy ass bag of diomataecious earth (DE) for like all of $15.00. Then, take and put about a 3/4" deep layer across the top of all your containers that you're growing in. Make sure to cover the entire top area with DE leaving no unexposed areas. Last just get 10 or so hanging flystrips or gnatpads and put them up in the growing area. The DE will slice up the bodies of any gnats trying to bury into the soil to lay eggs, and also slice up the bodies of the hatchlings trying to crawl up through the dirt to get out for the first time. This kills them. DE is the fossilized remains of sea creatures, and it's basically like microscopic razor blades. The adult gnats fly around feeding and looking for mates, and the flystrips will get them. The two together should end their life-cycle. Try to keep the growroom, and your house in general, as clean as you possibly can at all times. This is about the best preventative maintenance that one can do to combat pests and disease.

As far as the CS goes, that's one of the main chemicals that you need but there are a few more. You stir the CS and some other liquid together very rapidly to make the substance that you need. There's more but I don't know it. You can find the directions online, and get everything you need to do it with that way too for less that $30.00 I think. What you do is make up the mixture, spray it on the selected female(s) in about week 2 of flower I think it is, and then wait for these to start pushing out pollen sacs in the colas. Once you have collected the pollen from the reverted-sex female you pollinate a female that is in about week 3 of flower as you normally would to make seeds, only this time you're using the pollen from the reverted-sex female. The all female genes then create feminized seeds on this run through. They say never use the plants treated with CS for anything other than breeding (meaning DO NOT CONSUME no matter how nice the buds look!), and they even say you should wait yet another whole generation after the breeding to start smoking the product. I think you'd be alright once you start growing out the beans made with the CS method, but that
s what 'they' say. lol

How often do you change your reservoir? What are you using for water? What is the water's Ph? And last, What's your PPM or EC? This is why I'm a dirt farmer with only a Ph pen! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 15, 2010)

dc. ive already made some CS. have it sitting in my nute room. i made it too late in the game a month or so back and decided not to use it till next grow. i think i am going to use it on upcoming clones to see what i can get...phase out the whole bagseed genetics. 

now if used CS on bubba kush and used her pollen to pollinate super silver haze. i will get feminized BK x SSH seeds correct? but then i can not take the breeding any further than this only because all i have is females in the seedlings...? i would then have to use one of these females with a male somewhere down the line. 

thanks for the information on gnats. they arent that destructive but i think this is what is causing the problems on clones. a plant with a large root system is barely phased....but a plant with a small root system losing some of those roots can be toxic.


----------



## burninjay (Feb 15, 2010)

Some people drink CS as a daily tonic, so I don't think I'd worry about smoking a plant that was treated with it. 

Then again, some of these people now have blue skin...


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 15, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> dc. ive already made some CS. have it sitting in my nute room. i made it too late in the game a month or so back and decided not to use it till next grow. i think i am going to use it on upcoming clones to see what i can get...phase out the whole bagseed genetics.
> 
> now if used CS on bubba kush and used her pollen to pollinate super silver haze. i will get feminized BK x SSH seeds correct? but then i can not take the breeding any further than this only because all i have is females in the seedlings...? i would then have to use one of these females with a male somewhere down the line.
> 
> thanks for the information on gnats. they arent that destructive but i think this is what is causing the problems on clones. a plant with a large root system is barely phased....but a plant with a small root system losing some of those roots can be toxic.


I'd check to see what the shelf life is on that CS, but it's prob still good. Yeah, technically you'd have SSHxBK, cause the female is always listed first in the cross and then the male. What you could do though (this is where is gets really exciting I think) is grow out some of the beans you make from the SSHxBK CS style, and then pick the best looking female to do it all over again with. Then revert that female to a male with CS, repeat the whole pollination process on your best straight SSH female, and BAM you just backcrossed to the original mother making the strain more homogeneous and true breeding for whatever traits you selected for!

You could also grow out some of the beans you make from the SSHxBK CS style, and then pick the best looking female to do it all over again with, but this time revert that female to a male with CS and repeat the whole pollination process on your best female that you found in the SSHxBK (CS) seeds. This way you're still backcrossing basically, but not to the original mother. This way you can make a new original true-breeding strain that doesn't just represent the original mother's traits, but rather whatever traits that you selected for along the way.

Yeah, the gnat larvae eat the plants' roots as food. That's why the DE is essential to breaking their life-cycle and ending the problem. Killing the adults flying around is the least of the problem really.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 15, 2010)

burninjay said:


> Some people drink CS as a daily tonic, so I don't think I'd worry about smoking a plant that was treated with it.
> 
> Then again, some of these people now have blue skin...


Yeah, at one point women used lead as facial makeup too, and we know what that did. Sometimes a little extra caution is a good thing! I find not consuming random chemicals to be a good preventative health measure. Note I say random. lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 15, 2010)

you think i should start over the breeding and use only the bk and ssh and CS? 

ive heard putting a layer of sand on top will help gnats...ive seen DE at raleys ill go pick some up today


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 15, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> How often do you change your reservoir? What are you using for water? What is the water's Ph? And last, What's your PPM or EC? This is why I'm a dirt farmer with only a Ph pen! lol



i do 100 percent water change along with new nutrients every week. ph in at 5.8...on the low side to give time for ph to creep up. ph is usually at around 6.3 or so at the end of the week. i dont test ec...but ppm goin in is at its peak right now at around 1000- 1200 ppm. for water i use collected rain water.

i picked up some DE....only have room for about 1/4" of it. should still be effective being that i killed all egg layers....and problem hasnt got out of control. does this stuff work when it is damp?


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 16, 2010)

Those pics make them look like autoflowers, I guess thats how the clones grow right?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2010)

SSH






BK






BK






JTR






BK HYDRO






BK HYDRO


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2010)

Genetics does matter! Never had any experience with autoflowers...what do u mean?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> SSH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus man that frost is incredible, what was your nutrient line up again?

Im in love with them ALL


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> you think i should start over the breeding and use only the bk and ssh and CS?
> 
> ive heard putting a layer of sand on top will help gnats...ive seen DE at raleys ill go pick some up today


Yeah a quarter inch layer is better than nothing, although a little more would be better. You could prob just scape a little soil off the top to make room for some more DE...?

And regarding the breeding, I think what you have so far is great. If you want to do it over again using the CS that would be cool too as you'll learn even more and prob have even better seeds when it's all said and done. You'll also get to breed with a 'male' that you know what you're getting with, rather than a bagseed male. 

But you'll never be able to get a killer male out of the CS seeds obvioulsly, and honestly even though it looks really tasty the BK looks like a really low yielder. I don't think I would breed with it, but I go a lot for yield too. Honestly, if I were going to do another seeds run with the CS I would prob just revert a clone of each (BK, JTR, and SSH), and then pollinate a clone of each type with the CS pollen. That way you'll have everything, and you won't be left wishing you would've crossed that last plant that you got lazy and decided to skip. lol

This way you would have:

BK x BK
BK x SSH
BK x JTR

JTR x BK
JTR x JTR
JTR x SSH

SSH x BK
SSH x JTR
SSH x SSH

Even though some are the same crosses the parents are flipped and this makes for basically a whole 'nother cross, so this should be considered. You never really know if JTR x SSH is going to be better than SSH x JTR until you make it and grow some out. They will be different though.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 17, 2010)

i just may do this with these clones vegging now. keep the rest of these seeds and grow a few out here and there for some hybrid action.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i just may do this with these clones vegging now. keep the rest of these seeds and grow a few out here and there for some hybrid action.


You should, the more the merrier! Plus, it's fun to experiment along the way and see what happens.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

That is come complicating stuff... I think ill get into that once I have a dedicated room split for vegging/cloning and flowering. Is there any online resource that would be considered "good reading" when it comes to making your own breed?


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Genetics does matter! Never had any experience with autoflowers...what do u mean?



I guess what I saw, and what I meant was that the autoflowers that I have worked with typically have just one main cola and not much besides some random popcorn buds.

One of the pics you posted before kinda looked like that but then I was thinking it could be a clone, since typically they grow as one main cola as well. 

Anyways best of luck breeding and those pics are making me salivate.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 17, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> That is come complicating stuff... I think ill get into that once I have a dedicated room split for vegging/cloning and flowering. Is there any online resource that would be considered "good reading" when it comes to making your own breed?


I'm not much up on what's 'online', but I know that reading Greg Green's Breeder's Bible helped me understand this area a lot better. He has a Growers Bible that would basically precede the Breeder's Bible too, and it's very informative as well.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 17, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I'm not much up on what's 'online', but I know that reading Greg Green's Breeder's Bible helped me understand this area a lot better. He has a Growers Bible that would basically precede the Breeder's Bible too, and it's very informative as well.



Thank you for that I will be sure to look that up!!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 17, 2010)

I posted this up, which is a good read

https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/286994-basic-breeding.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 17, 2010)

the link sicc posted is where i learned alot. growthspurt, the plant you are probably refering to is my one and only hydro plant. i made a little dwc/drip system out of a gallon bucket... took a plant from clone and stuck it in with the rest. shes isnt going to yield much but it will be top shelf smoke.....i mean look at those crystals...even the big fan leaves are curled with crystals. so these autoflowers they will flower on there own even with lights not permitting?

does anyone know if permethrin can be used safely diluted with water to kill any insects in soil?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 18, 2010)

I think you can do a soil drench with permithryn, but I would just do a 3/4" layer of DE on your soil and the permithryn fogger for above ground and I think you'd be fine.

Yeah autoflowering strains uh well, they flower automatically. lol They're great for outdoor or guerrilla grows but not very useful for inside if you know what you're doing. If you don't they help cause it keeps the height down for newbies. But otherwise why would you want a plant that you have no say on how big it gets or when it flowers (which = less yield potentially), and you also cannot keep a mom of it to take clones from. Basically it's the one-time-use cannabis strain. Lame.


----------



## vasioplunk (Feb 19, 2010)

Kinda late post on the subject but I found this somewhere along the line in my research forgot where I found it handy dandy 
Seed stocks are graded by the amount of control exerted by the collector in selecting the parents. 
Grade #1 Seed parent and pollen parent are known and there is absolutely no possibility that the seeds resulted from pollen contamination.
Grade #2 Seed parent is known but several known staminate or hermaphrodite pollen parents are involved. 
Grade #3 Pistillate parent is known and pollen parents are unknown.
Grade #4 Neither parent is known, but the seeds are collected from one floral cluster, so the pistillate seed parent age traits may be characterized.
Grade #5 Parentage is unknown but origin is certain, such as seeds collected from the bottom of a bag of imported Marijuana.
Grade #6 Parentage and origin are unknown.
One of the most important things is keeping records like in a spread sheet, measurements, photos etc. I suggest keeping stuf* on encrypted disks.

Like SICC said I would do a progeny test to see which male is the best for your breeding goals. One of my questions tho if anyone can help me out is
Lets say I only have 1 male and 1 female of the same line, and I don't have any more seeds. Can the perfect male still be found in the offspring.. For
example You get 1 female and male of Kerela neither is real breeding material, but somewhere along their line was a good male or female. Is it possible
to inbred them and sift through the hundreds of seeds with the possibility of finding that special male and female. I am assuming this would depend on
the frequency... So it may only be 1 in hundred or something similar.?.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2010)

well you cant put a percent chance on a perfect male....because...what is a perfect male? sure you will find a male as good or better than the parent male in the offspring.

by choosing the best fit male and female every breed you are slowly increasing the number of "best" males and females. if there is a "perfect male" in the family history...damn skippy there is a chance there can be a perfect male even with two parents not being perfect themselves. chances are alot lower tho. putting a one in a hundred type of equation into this is impossible....i think.

thanks for the post on grades of seeds.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 19, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I think you can do a soil drench with permithryn, but I would just do a 3/4" layer of DE on your soil and the permithryn fogger for above ground and I think you'd be fine.
> 
> Yeah autoflowering strains uh well, they flower automatically. lol They're great for outdoor or guerrilla grows but not very useful for inside if you know what you're doing. If you don't they help cause it keeps the height down for newbies. But otherwise why would you want a plant that you have no say on how big it gets or when it flowers (which = less yield potentially), and you also cannot keep a mom of it to take clones from. Basically it's the one-time-use cannabis strain. Lame.



Maybe for someone who never thought about growing in a room WITHOUT the need of blocking light in so you can properly flower. Check my journal free of heat issues and the need for expensive cooling or that rising electric bill. Open area grows are the future for people who don't have much space and don't want to reconstruct a room in a room.

People who grow auto flowers and take the hit consistently on the amount of yield, plan accordingly with MORE auto flowers. I have 8 going right now in a 3x3 area. If even AVERAGE estimates are correct in 3 months I should have give or take 8 ounces.

Now can you do the same with one plant in a 3x3..prolly.. but can you do that in the same 3x3 spot in your office while you are working from home and you can just turn around and take a look at your sexy ladies not worrying about light sneaking in and having the light on a 18/6 schedule all the time.. nope.

But yea I just wanted to let my side out, I can understand why people would not like them (especially if you have alot more experience it just seems like how computer geeks feel about the "new wave" of computer people.. they think they know it all but the truth is everything was just made simpler..lol) but really there are some really useful reasons for it and generally anything marijuana related ima support cause whatever it takes to get it in EVERY house worldwide im down. Plus autos are the city mans best friend..LOL


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 20, 2010)

Well to each his own. I feel that auto-flowering strains are pretty much, like you say, for people who either don't want to put the time/effort/money into building the proper grow room, or for outdoor guerrilla grows, or just for the heck of it if you've gotten bored by growing over the years.

Personally, I would never be the least bit interested in a strain that I cannot control or keep, and that also has lower potency and decreased yield from the introduction of ruderalis genes. But I know a lot of people like them. One of the main reasons that I hate them is because think about it...if all seed manufacturers started making nothing but feminized and auto-flowering seed, then breeding becomes extremely difficult and the genepool as we know it for cannabis could get very polluted with bad genetics. I feel that they're basically working toward the same goal as Monsanto, and if we all support that by voting with our dollars, then we are seriously hurting ourselves in the long run and all future generations of cannabis growers as well. I will not support feminized or auto-flowering strains from seed distributors/manufacturers because of this reason. I might try it if my buddy made the cross and gave me the beans for free, but i would never support it commercially.

Generally speaking, auto-flowering strains are for newbies and people too lazy to do it the right way. The product is always going to be inferior to regular (photo-period sensitive) pot, and the yield will always be less as well. So obviously no one is picking these genetics for anything other than their ease of growth.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2010)

i have alot to learn about autoflowers seems interesting for certain people....and if that is what is fitting your lifestyle best then so be it. 
so they just decide to flower whenever they want? i mean what makes em flower if not photoperiod? a code within there genetics or something?

lets see your best ladies everyone...feel free to post images in my thread...this way i dont have to go looking far.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2010)

To me, most people who look into atuo's are like what DC said, new growers. But people also get them for a quick harvest, since its a really short flowerng time.

and yeah they flower on their own, there light schedule is 20/4 and you just let them do there thing until they show sex.

Here is a thread where people discuss them, should be able to find some good pics

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/199319-autoflower-thread-resource-guide.html

from all the grows i have seen and followed, its always random and weird results, i have seen some good plants, but some plants i have seen do some weird shit. So thats why i dont really like them, but i am supposed to be getting some Alaskan Thunder Fuck Atuo's from this guy who is helping with the party cup comp, so i guess ima have to try them out haha


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2010)

Right on sicc thanks for the thread....final water today guys im harvesting all tops tommorow. I will leave a good sized nug on each plant for an extra finish. I will let lower bud sites finish off for another week to pack on some extra weight. Super silver haze is definately a keeper. She packs on so much weight in the last week.

I wont be posting any pictures until the real nugs are drye


*Super silver haze*- Fast growing strain! High potency and high yield..Biggest nugs of all, can tolerate heavy feedings; drinks water like a son of a bitch....Also copious amounts of resin show early in flower and remains through 12/12. Late flower she smells like mountain citrus mint....sweet and spicey. 
*
Early harvest (no flush) smoke report *: Smells same as when on plant but due to lack of cure time she smells kinda HAY! Dense in middle of dark colored nugs with hairs just everywhere. Ive seen more crystals on other buds :/ ....Three words - Two hitter stoned. Lets get up and do something.



*Bubba kush* - High potency medium yield when trained correctly. Can also tolerate heavy feedings...Smells like mother nature before a shower. Real earthica organica! Just gleams with trichombs. Finished around 9 weeks of 12.12. Has most crystals and they are everywhere...Denser nugs of the three. Sweet flavor.

_*Early harvest (no flush) smoke repor*_t: Clorophyll smell is still around (only been in jar for 5-6 days) One hitter quitter smoke! Taste of weed when exhaling is awesome!! Heavy head stone...couch lock and passed out.


*Jack the ripper* - Medium/High yield..When on plant nugs smell like lemon pinesol...peppery and spicey a little diesel smell in there. No sweetness what so ever. I think this plant is a keeper but i will be focusing on other two strains....there may still be a chance if a proper flushed and cured nug just blows me away. Nute burned a little easier than the other plants.

_*Early harvest (no flush) smoke report*_: No clorophyll smell what so ever after such a short cure. Her smell comes out alot easier than other strains. Tastes great when exhaled....deisely...earthy. Burns my nose too!


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The Super Silver Haze sounds nice.........kinda interested in getting me some of those beans......don't know bout them auto-flower plants for me........funny thing just today my buddy offered me some auto flower beans........... I passed,and they were $free.99 

Be waiting on those pics


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> The Super Silver Haze sounds nice.........kinda interested in getting me some of those beans......don't know bout them auto-flower plants for me........funny thing just today my buddy offered me some auto flower beans........... I passed,and they were $free.99
> 
> Be waiting on those pics



Ok.. lol was that like your "stand" against auto flower..LOL OMG they must suck you passed them up for FREE!! lol

I wanted to mention since we JUST had this conversation the other day on here. I found that you CAN get fem seeds from an AUTO FLOWER and get enough seeds to continue growing your crop thus making almost ANYTHING anyone said bad about the usefulness of auto flower NULL. If you check this thread here
you will find that it explains how to hermi a female autoflower and get it to produce FEMINIZED seeds (beat that) of the auto flowering plant. So now SIRS and MA'AMs what do you have to say about that?!?! lol




---
Anyways looking forward to those nugs when thy finally finish!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2010)

Growthspurt.....the only thing going on here is three people dont really like autoflowers. Hey..if they are working for you then great. Before defending them so hard try to grow a regular plant you may find you also like them better. Lets agree to disagree before this goes any farther...

We also use collloidal silver to get feminized seeds.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 21, 2010)

I have and I like both, but yea dude not trying to argue, I actually came to post just the fact that auto's CAN do the same as normal strains and aren't buy once grow then have to buy again like D.C Beard meant when he said "Basically it's the one-time-use cannabis strain. Lame." 

I just sometimes get upset when people brush auto's off like they are worthless and a waste of time, its like just treat it as another strain that has that ability not as this competitor to normal strains. We are all doing the same thing..lol.

but yea that C.silver stuff is cool, im planning on using it on one of my females next grow.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 21, 2010)

growthspurt said:


> I have and I like both, but yea dude not trying to argue, I actually came to post just the fact that auto's CAN do the same as normal strains and aren't buy once grow then have to buy again like D.C Beard meant when he said "Basically it's the one-time-use cannabis strain. Lame."
> 
> I just sometimes get upset when people brush auto's off like they are worthless and a waste of time, its like just treat it as another strain that has that ability not as this competitor to normal strains. We are all doing the same thing..lol.
> 
> but yea that C.silver stuff is cool, im planning on using it on one of my females next grow.


Auto are just not for me.......there are pros and cons for both regular plants and auto flower plants.....I just like being able to have control over my plants.....inducing flowering cycle when I see fit +* I* rather get clones than pop seeds.....just easier for me and I know exactly what I'm growing...with seeds the phenos will vary.......the only use I would have for autos would be for outdoor growing when the growing season is over...but other than that......heh........


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2010)

front to back....jack the ripper soil, jack the ripper coco, bubba kush, super silver haze.






left to right- bubba kush, jack the ripper, super silver haze.

I ONLY HARVESTED TOP NUGS....LOTS OF LIL GUYS STILL LEFT ON PLANTS. ALL ARE ON HANGERS INSIDE CLOSET(+REP?) WITH FAN BLOWING ON LOW AGAINST THE WALL. DOOR IS SLIGHTLY CRACKED OPEN. SEEM ALRIGHT DRYING METHOD?

WHAT SHOULD RH AND TEMPS BE???

IM TIRED AND IM GOING TO BED...ILL HAVE SOME MORE PICTURES UP TOMMOROW.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn nice pics .....
I dry between 65-75 degrees far....no _direct_ air, just some air circulation in the room, bout 30%-40% humidity.....5-7 days of that then the jars.....your good in the closet.....with the hangers ............what do you estimate your total yield is gonna be???


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2010)

lookin great homie, nice harvest


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> front to back....jack the ripper soil, jack the ripper coco, bubba kush, super silver haze.
> 
> left to right- bubba kush, jack the ripper, super silver haze.
> 
> ...


Badass Aev! That's what I'm talking about! lol Dammit it won't let me rep you again yet! Those bastards.

But hey, as soon as you can, turn the fan around the other way. Put it right in front of the buds but blowing AWAY from them so that you're PULLING air through them, rather than blowing air on them in any way. I know you don't have it aimed on em or anything, but trust me pull the air through them and you'll be set. Bet.


And yo GrowthS, I wasn't trying to dis you or your autos man, just stating my opinion and a few facts. It almost sounds like you invented em or something! Anyway, whatever works for ya man. GL gowing.


----------



## melancholy (Feb 22, 2010)

+rep for the hangers (guess who) 

the bubba looks awesome, can't wait to see it cured


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 22, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Damn nice pics .....
> I dry between 65-75 degrees far....no _direct_ air, just some air circulation in the room, bout 30%-40% humidity.....5-7 days of that then the jars.....your good in the closet.....with the hangers ............what do you estimate your total yield is gonna be???


Not sure..whats it look like to u? but there is still alot left on plants....check the pictures below.



SICC";3820320]lookin great homie said:


> Badass Aev! That's what I'm talking about! lol Dammit it won't let me rep you again yet! Those bastards.
> 
> But hey, as soon as you can, turn the fan around the other way. Put it right in front of the buds but blowing AWAY from them so that you're PULLING air through them, rather than blowing air on them in any way. I know you don't have it aimed on em or anything, but trust me pull the air through them and you'll be set. Bet.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud...as soon as i got home i turned the fan around...ill take your word for it. what does total yield look around?



melancholy said:


> +rep for the hangers (guess who)
> 
> the bubba looks awesome, can't wait to see it cured


thanks man! hah!


Here are a few more from harvest. Again these are just top nugs. Picture below shows what is left on plants to finish for a week or so while hydro plant is finishing. As you can see super silver haze dominated most yield. bubba kush dominated in trich production and was up there with jack the ripper in soil. jack the ripper is a great strain but i just may let it go. i have a few clones yet but well see what happens.





This is what is left on plants






bubba kush closeup






bubba kush tops






jack the ripper coco closeup






jack the ripper coco






jack the ripper soil closeup






jack the ripper soil 






super silver haze closeup






super silver haze


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 22, 2010)

how much do you think the total yield will be?


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> *Thanks bud...as soon as i got home i turned the fan around...ill take your word for it. what does total yield look around?*
> 
> OK I normally don't quote a bunch of pics like this cause it make for a hella long post, but this is the easiest way I can do this. Oh and yeah you'll thank me later on the fan. haha
> 
> ...


*SSH looks like 2.5 altogether maybe.


*


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh and great trim job, you cropped it close like I do. Some people leave it kinda raggedy. lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2010)

super silver haze definately yielding higher than jtr soil. alot higher.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 23, 2010)

That's cool, I just meant I thought the looks of the soil batch was better than the coco, but I could be wrong. SSH gets huge, but it's not as dense though. Well you'll know for sure in about a week or so anyway! I'm excited to see what the total was.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2010)

you are right dc....nugs are huge but not all that dense. im just imagining how these would of done if i wouldve just stuck with soil. well see next grow. 


humidity is 52 temp is 66. fan is blowing away from buds....with door slightly cracked. there are also louvers in my closet doors tho.


so when should i jar these? ive heard when the stem snaps but i think this is a little too long. i did this last grow and never got rid of the hay smell. when i pulled those sample buds i put em in the jar when the stem bent but not snapped. outer layer felt dry to touch. only been a week or so? i already have the dank smell. no hay.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

Funny you should ask,I just posted this for Drella! One thing that I've found out (almost the hard way once) is that you can always trim a couple of fan leaves off of your plants and pop em in any jar with bud and a day later it will be re-moisturized. However, you can't do anything about moldy bud once it's moldy. I always make sure my shit is very well dried before I jar it. This way it will keep for months without any degradation. OH, and btw the dankness comes right back with the moisture when you add the leaves. It will smell very bland when it's very dry, and then when it gets more moisture it starts stinking. They say optimal moisture level for long-term storage is 5%. For smoking however, optimal moisture level should be 10 - 12%. If you re-moisturize the bud up to a higher percentage, when/if you sell any you will make more money with more moisture in the bud. My guys get really good deals cause I'm too lazy to do this for em. lol Anyway, behold the cut-and-paste...


One actually wants their buds to take time to release their moisture gradually. Chlorophyll takes time to break down, and I read is somehow then carried away by the evaporating water molecules in the plant matter. So if the water molecules dissipate faster than the chlorophyll can break down, they dissipate alone without taking the chlorophyll along with them, leaving the chlorophyll in your bud making it harsher. They say a rel humidity of approx 50% and a temp of 65 degrees is best. Hang your buds from where ever IN THE DARK (I hang mine from the racks in the closet because I have the doors removed), and put a fan in front of the buds about a foot away blowing AWAY from the buds so that it is drawing air through them rather than blowing on them in any way. Hanging prevents further disturbance of trichomes, and also allows the air to surround the buds entirely keeping mold at bay. Just put the fan on med or med-low, the lowest setting that you can get away with using. You want the hanging trimmed budstalks to gently sway just a tiny bit showing that air is passing through them. Keep them spaced so they at least do not touch each other. They can be very close to one another, just not touching.

After about 6-7 days once the stems snap when bent (the lower branches that are really thin and spindly always take the longest believe it or not) you can start slowly trimming all the actual bud off the now dry branches, placing it into large mason jars. I never fill any jar up over like 2/3 full, you want a little room in there to move it around some every day when you burp them for the first several days after jarring. I just snip off the top cola portion first, then continue down the branch removing the remaining buds. 

Once every thing is jarred up tight, for the first 3 days once a day I 'roll' the jars to agitate the bud inside and to loosen it back up again (it will have compacted down into a sponge by now), and then open the lids for about a half an hour. After that, just put the lids back on tight and put the jars back into a completely dark location. Light degrades THC.


----------



## melancholy (Feb 24, 2010)

maybe an obvious question, but do you think using the buds' respective leaves would be the best? (for example, bubba kush leaves in with the bubba kush nugs, ssh leaves with ssh buds, etc) it seems to me like this would kind of preserve or maintain the true taste/smell of the buds?

oh yeah and the trimming does look really good


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

melancholy said:


> maybe an obvious question, but do you think using the buds' respective leaves would be the best? (for example, bubba kush leaves in with the bubba kush nugs, ssh leaves with ssh buds, etc) it seems to me like this would kind of preserve or maintain the true taste/smell of the buds?
> 
> oh yeah and the trimming does look really good


Yeah in theory, if you didn't want to adulterate the flavor/smell of any given strain you could always just use leaves from that strain to re-hydrate it with.

In practice though, the few leaves that you use for this application aren't going to impart any flavor to the buds anyway. So do whichever you want, because it really doesn't matter either way.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 24, 2010)

Ive always thought once the bud drys the curing process cannot be redone. I guess you can always bring the cure back just by adding moisture?

I even seperated my shake.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Ive always thought once the bud drys the curing process cannot be redone. I guess you can always bring the cure back just by adding moisture?
> 
> I even seperated my shake.


Well, you can't undo a bad cure, that's for sure. But you can re-hydrate super dry bud that was dried and cured properly, and when you do the dank smell and flavor becomes pronounced once again in it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2010)

I already jarred em. They were pretty dry when i checked around 8pm. 
Lol...i forgot to take pictures of the nugs. Sorry. 

I got a ton of seeds! Should seeds be kept in refrigerator until germination? If so with lid on or off?

I should get a weigh in here by this weekend.


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I already jarred em. They were pretty dry when i checked around 8pm.
> Lol...i forgot to take pictures of the nugs. Sorry.
> 
> I got a ton of seeds! Should seeds be kept in refrigerator until germination? If so with lid on or off?
> ...


Hey bro, let the seeds dry and cure naturally in the buds, or at least leave them out in a dark place so that they dry really well. Once they're bone dry, just put them into film canisters, jars, or ziplock baggies labeled with what the contents are (this is what I do, I use the little jewelry bags).

I actually usually write the strain (Female x Male), whether it's mostly indica or sativa, tall or short, yield description (low, med, high), and last the date that the seeds were done so that you'll know exactly how old they are when you go to use them 3 years from now or something. Once you have all your beans separated and labeled, you can then put them into a completely dark place at room temperature with low to average humidity. Actually, if you really want to preserve your genetics put a couple of grains of dry, uncooked rice in each baggie with the seeds. This is a desiccant, and will absorb any moisture that might get into the bag preserving the seeds. Gently squeeze out all the air, seal up the bags with the rice grains in them, and then you could put all of those individual baggies of seeds into one tight-sealing jar with one of those silica packets, which of course is another form of desiccant. Seal the jar up and then store in a completely dark, cool area.

They do say that storing them in the freezer will help them to retain their viability longer, but I can't stop thinking that the moisture in the freezer would get into the seeds and be bad for them. I mean, all our meat and everything we put in the freezer ends up getting freezer-burnt if you leave it in there long enough (like a year), so I don't see how this wouldn't affect seeds as well. You always end up seeing that crystallized condensation on the INSIDE of the meat packaging and stuff. So like I say, I keep mine in the dark in a room in the apartment here with low to average humidity. I've popped seeds that were years old and still had almost 100% germ rates, so the dark, dry room method can't be all that bad.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2010)

Too late i already seperated seeds from buds. I got about 200 of each lol. I put them uncovered in the fridge last night. Ill be sure to remove them when i get home. They are all sorted...with strain names written on containers. Will being in the fridge for 10 hours harm them? I will take your advice as soon as i get home.


----------



## growthspurt (Feb 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Too late i already seperated seeds from buds. I got about 200 of each lol. I put them uncovered in the fridge last night. Ill be sure to remove them when i get home. They are all sorted...with strain names written on containers. Will being in the fridge for 10 hours harm them? I will take your advice as soon as i get home.


I do not know from experience but I found this for you, hopefully this can help!! Also when your done , check my journal in my sig, I updated pics as you requested!

*Storing your Marijuana Seeds for Optimal Germination Rates! *

There will always be debate as to whether marijuana seeds should be stored in a cold environment, or simply in a cool, dry and dark place. While I believe in storing marijuana seeds in a fridge or freezer, this does not mean that I believe that reasonable success cannot be achieved with other methods. This is just the way I do it guys and gals. 

A seed is a living thing, and when you put it into a cold environment, the life cycle of the seed slows down. This also means that the degradation slows which in turn means that your seed will last longer than it normally would in an environment where the life cycle of the seed continues at it's normal pace....it's why we put fruit and veg and herbs in the fridge...it slows down the life cycle and the decay, it's the same principle.

​ *What to do *

Get yourself an airtight container, eg: small Tupperware container, film canisters (which are ideal as they also block out any light) and place either a small amount of uncooked rice or loose/bagged silica crystals on the bottom of your container, these are both forms of desiccants which will soak up any moisture humidity around the marijuana seeds. You can use plastic baggies or envelopes to store your marijuana seeds. I prefer envelopes as they will allow any moisture that has been trapped around the marijuana seeds to be drawn out by the desiccant. Specially designed seed envelopes are available at some nurseries and local seed saver organizations. 

I also like to label the bags/envelopes with strain, quantity and date received to make sorting easier. Put them in either your fridge or freezer....humidity/moisture and light are the enemies! Also, write a little inventory of what seeds you have so you don't need to keep the marijuana seeds out of the cool environment for too long. 
Below is a guide taken from a local seed saver networks site that shows the effect of cooler temperatures on marijuana seeds.




"TEMPERATURE AND RELATIVE HUMIDITY OF STORAGE ENVIRONMENT Temperature and Relative Humidity are the most important factors affecting seed quality during storage. Relative humidity is the more important of these. marijuana seeds are hypocrisies, they absorb moisture from wet atmospheres and dry out in dry atmospheres. Seed storage life is doubled for each 1% decrease in moisture content. 

The problems of maintaining seed germination increase with seed moisture content. 
This can be generalized as follows:

Seed moisture above: 


40-60% - germination occurs
 18-20% - heating may occur
 12-14% - fungi grown on and in seed
 8- 9% - insects become active and reproduce
 Heating is caused by the respiration of cannabis seeds, of fungi and bacteria in and on the seed, and of insect populations, which 
may build up rapidly in a moist environment. High temperature and high moisture will kill cannabis seeds rapidly as will invasion of microorganisms and insects. 

Seed storage life is doubled for each 5¡ C reduction in storage temperature. 
Refrigeration to at least 5¡ C is desirable (this is slightly warmer than domestic fridges). 
The cooler the temperature the more slowly seed vitality declines. This rule apparently continues to apply even at temperatures below freezing. At 5¡ C and below, insects become inactive." 

I have heard reports of cannabis seeds stored in this manner being germinated with high success rates after 5 years of storage. Whether or not that is attainable for everybody or every seed will most likely be unknown until we gather ourselves a little data, but I believe that this is the best way to make that stash last longer.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Too late i already seperated seeds from buds. I got about 200 of each lol. I put them uncovered in the fridge last night. Ill be sure to remove them when i get home. They are all sorted...with strain names written on containers. Will being in the fridge for 10 hours harm them? I will take your advice as soon as i get home.



lol holy shit man, thats alot of seeds


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Too late i already seperated seeds from buds. I got about 200 of each lol. I put them uncovered in the fridge last night. Ill be sure to remove them when i get home. They are all sorted...with strain names written on containers. Will being in the fridge for 10 hours harm them? I will take your advice as soon as i get home.


Take them out, let them sit out uncovered so that they can dry out fully, and then put them in an airtight, sealed container where ever you chose (fridge or dark closet).

Hopefully the moisture in the fridge didn't already damage them.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2010)

great post growthspurt thanks! this was a good read.

took em out of fridge...they should be fine. lol they look fine that is. 

i just did a quick count on the seeds and i have an estimated 160 bk seeds and 350 jtr seeds. i havent even harvested the ssh seeded nug yet. it is interesting seeing the different genetics involved and their impact on the seeds characteristics. 
how much would this have costed me at a seed bank again?






jack the ripper coco- 350+- seeds





;
bubba kush - 160+- seeds


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 25, 2010)

Those JTR beans are gorgeous!


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

damn thats crazy, so many seeds!

how much of a branch would you say you pollinated? Percetange wise i guess, just trying to get an idea how much i should do, because i want 100+ beans


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3837019]damn thats crazy, so many seeds!

how much of a branch would you say you pollinated? Percetange wise i guess, just trying to get an idea how much i should do, because i want 100+ beans[/QUOTE]

I would say a well-pollinated top bud on a side lateral close to the top cola 2-3" long would give you at least 20-30 seeds, so if you do this on 3-4 plants/locations you should easily get 100+.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> I would say a well-pollinated top bud on a side lateral close to the top cola 2-3" long would give you at least 20-30 seeds, so if you do this on 3-4 plants/locations you should easily get 100+.



ok cool, i got about 4 tops, so im planning of pollinating the shortest one, which is only about and inch smaller then the rest, then i got two more lower shoot's, 5 and 6 which kinda got shunned out, but are budding nice so they will get the pollen as well, that should give me a good amount. thanks for the insight!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 26, 2010)

look in this picture for the nug titled jtr seed. 

the whole branch was pollinated....again 350 seeds or so.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2010)

oh ok cool, that gives me a good idea on how much i should do, going to pollinate her on Sunday, im so excited! lol


----------



## d.c. beard (Feb 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";3840332]oh ok cool, that gives me a good idea on how much i should do, going to pollinate her on Sunday, im so excited! lol [/QUOTE]

You should take some pics and make a journal about it! You'll be glad you did afterward. Not during, but afterward. lol


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 27, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> You should take some pics and make a journal about it! You'll be glad you did afterward. Not during, but afterward. lol



haha yeah im going to take pics on how and where it did it in my update


----------



## growthspurt (Mar 1, 2010)

How were you able to pollinate and prevent the others from getting it as well with the fan going and everything?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2010)

you use a pint brush to selectively pollinate your buds

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

how long after you pollinated did you see the hairs start yo die Aeviaanah?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 1, 2010)

one or two days hairs should die.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 1, 2010)

aight cool, i have seen some dieing already, but not as much as i thought, i re did the pollination, i used a good amount the first time, made sure i covered the bitch, so i did it again in the same spots, and a couple different spots on the other shoots just in case. guess i just gotta wait it out


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Man am i a true  I tried to do this and ended up with 5 out of 6 females, and the lone male was a scrawny worthless piece of, you get the point hey all i can say is i wish i had found this thread earlier you did a great job did you polinate the whole plant or sections? im not giving up, this time im gointg to try to cross one of my white widows with a blz..great grow great journal and props on the seed creation..Peace


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey SICC don't sweat it man, the hairs don't always die back, I actually think that's prob more from trauma to the delicate pistils than from them receiving pollen and receding like everyone talks about. You will notice the bud will look kinda scraggley for a while, and then it'll start swelling with seeds. As long as you painted on the pollen, they'll start making the seeds don't worry.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 2, 2010)

d.c. beard said:


> Hey SICC don't sweat it man, the hairs don't always die back, I actually think that's prob more from trauma to the delicate pistils than from them receiving pollen and receding like everyone talks about. You will notice the bud will look kinda scraggley for a while, and then it'll start swelling with seeds. As long as you painted on the pollen, they'll start making the seeds don't worry.


lol aight man, i'll play it cool 

I just wanna make sure im doing this right


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 2, 2010)

stinkbudd, thanks for stopping by! i have a ton of seeds to sprout now. seeds are germinating and some have already sprouted. 

sicc...yea man just be patient...hopefully the pollen is still good after storing it in freezer in airtight jar.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> stinkbudd, thanks for stopping by! i have a ton of seeds to sprout now. seeds are germinating and some have already sprouted.
> 
> sicc...yea man just be patient...hopefully the pollen is still good after storing it in freezer in airtight jar.


 Yeah Yeah go ahead rub it in, lol just kidd'n great job for real cant wiat to see the next chapter..Peace, i'll be chopping in 7 days starting my new journal with BLZ and WW and Swiss Cheese soon they are 2 weeks in now...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2010)

hah!

well i germinated the first batch...i carefully chose 10 of the best seeds of each strain. 7 of each from jtr coco and soil...

within two days they were ready to plant. i used layers of coffee filters. drew a picture of which seeds were in which layers. yesterday about 15 or so were put into soil pellets. 

bubba kush is the best seed sprouter most all 10 were sprouted within a few days....

jack the ripper soil was next best followed by jtr coco..ssh was the worst when it came to early germination.

one bubba kush seedling has already popped its head up.  that a boy!! or girl i hope! bk is ready for another round!


after harvesting top nugs only...

*ssh 59.5
bk 26.8
jtr soil 31.5
jtr coco 17.8

total -135

135/400= .3375.

*my guess is i have another .25 grams per watt still left on plants. this brings us around .6 grams per watt. i will have an official yield when i am done letting the lower bud sites finish. if i can get bubba kush potency with ssh yield i will be rolling! i think i found my goal.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2010)

hows does jack the ripper smoke?


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2010)

you know, ive been busy for the couple of days and havent been paying much attention to the plants started in this journal....ive just been letting the lower bud sites plump up a bit....and man there are alot of lower bud sites. i have wierd looking nugs...like tribranch nugs all comming off from one node. after taking a second look im thinking i will get around .35 grams per watt when this harvest is complete. i strongly recommend topping early in veg....letting em grow as they please with mild training and at last only harvest the nugs that are ripe. dont cut off bud sites that you think arent going to yield much...instead increase yield by ripening buds that havent had a chance to ripen.

btw...i shouldnt be tallying grams per watt using 400 because if am finishing these nugs at 800 watts now. :/. kinda hard to figure grams per watt when 8 of 10 weeks were 400 watts and 2 of were 800 watts. i think i should figure top nugs at 400 and rest of the plant at 800. this should give me a close g per w


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2010)

comparable to super silver haze. jtr is a fast curing plant. smell came out right away. good head high up and ready to do something....smells like mountain fresh pine. heavy seed yields. fat well proportioned top nugs. jtr kind of tastes like a romulan/jack herer type of weed. earthy and spicy going in and sweet to the exhale.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> comparable to super silver haze. jtr is a fast curing plant. smell came out right away. good head high up and ready to do something....smells like mountain fresh pine. heavy seed yields. fat well proportioned top nugs. jtr kind of tastes like a romulan/jack herer type of weed. earthy and spicy going in and sweet to the exhale.


That is making my mouth drool bro! Can't wait to see how these thangs grow!

Good job on the harvest man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 4, 2010)

two days germination is fast huh? i think that heat pad is the secret.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 4, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> two days germination is fast huh? i think that heat pad is the secret.


i always germ with a heating pad


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 4, 2010)

I dunno, it's def good but mine basically always germ in a couple or three days without the heating pad that I for some reason never use even though I have it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2010)

i just harvested the second round from these four plants. this second harvest is about the same amount from when i harvested top nugs, a little less.. these nugs look like they are more ripened than the first harvest. on each plant i left a third set of bottom nugs to finish. hydro plant is flushing for her last week of life. 

cured top nugs have been in jars for around 2-3 weeks and are smoking real nice. jtr and ssh are similar in head high and the bk is a kick in the ass....heavy body stone. ssh smell hasnt came out unless ground in a grinder. jtr and bk both smell great.

a friend brought some new clones from oakland for me to grow. purple kush, pure kush, and santa cruz kush...i couldnt find any information on the pure or cruz kush. we all know how bomb pk is. from early judging pure kush looks to be the best and purple kush not far behind. santa cruz kush doesnt hold much of the traits i desire. again, they are only in clone phase right now. just transplanted them from rockwool to party cups. ill have some pictures up soon.

harvested ssh seeded nug and got around 200 healthy seeds.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2010)

bk x mbs | ssh x mbs | jtr x mbs

most seeds that showed tap root were transplanted to soil pellets...i decided not to use the roto rooters (?) as they seemed more practical to use for clones. 

bk x mbs had first sprout...not long after ssh then the jtr....same order of worthiness in the grow room. a total of 6 have sprouted. this is exciting.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 7, 2010)

first picture is what is left after second harvest.

second and third are bk hydro in last week 

fourth is some of the bubba kush from the first harvest

fifth is jack the ripper after second harvest

sixth is some nugs from second harvest

seventh is a nug of ssh from second harvest


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks great man, good job! Wish I could sample some with ya!

+REP if it'll let me.....


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

Damn that bubba looks amazing













as well as the SSH 







+REP


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 8, 2010)

anyone heard of the pure kush or santa cruz kush?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

I've heard of pure kush before, smoked it a while ago, i remember the name, dont really remember anything of it specifically, just like any other kush, the Santa Cruz just sounds like some local strain out there or something


----------



## kevin moncayo (Mar 9, 2010)

sup dude how that santa cruz kush and that purple kush going


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2010)

kevin moncayo...lol that name is classic. the fbi is on to you already.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2010)

1. From left to right. JTR 1, JTR 2, Purple Kush, Pure Kush, Santa Cruz Kush, Bubba kush, Super silver haze.

2. From left to right. JTR 1, JTR 2, Purple Kush, Pure Kush, Santa Cruz Kush, Bubba kush, Super silver haze.

3. In Back- Super silver haze x MBS. Front Jack the ripper coco x MBS

4. In Back- Super silver haze x MBS. Front Jack the ripper coco x MBS

5. Jack the ripper coco x MBS TWINS

6. Bubba Kush x MBS 

7. What is left on budding plants for third harvest

8. BK hydro end of flower.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 13, 2010)

dude you have a seedbank worth of fucking strains!!!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2010)

hell yeah man they look great


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 14, 2010)

hah yep. now i just have to test which are worthy of keeping.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 20, 2010)

*harvest 1*

ssh 60.9
bk 26.8
jtr soil 31.5
jtr coco 19.5

total 138.7


*harvest 2*

ssh 37.7
bk 9 
jtr s 11.8
jtr coco 20.4

total 78.9


*total 1 and 2*

ssh 98.6
bk 35.8
jtr soil 43.3
jtr coco 39.9

total 217.6 g


1 Pound = 453.59237 Grams

i have yet to harvest and weigh number three. i also have bk hydro to harvest yet. im tihkning around 300 grams. i was thinking if i had 5 super silver haze i could easily get 1g per watt. i enjoy having the different types of smoke tho. most seedlings are looking to be indica dominant.


----------



## Bpootner (Mar 21, 2010)

have you been growing bag seed this whole time ?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 22, 2010)

thats a nice harvest


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 22, 2010)

bpootner....thanks for stopping by. no i havent been growing bagseed this whole time. i had one bagseed that turned out to be male so i bred it with my jack the ripper, super silver haze and bubba kush...the first generation offspring is still in seedlings (sprout) form right now. this next grow i have...

super silver haze
jack the ripper
bubba kush
pure kush
purple kush
santa cruz kush
super silver haze x bagseed
jack the ripper x bagseed
bubba kush x bagseed

the top 6 are under the hid's already and the seedlings are getting ready under flouros.


thanks sicc....u outta see this bubba kush that i harvested late..


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2010)

lets add a couple more....

whiteberry x redwood kush feminized
deep purple
various medical bagseeds


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2010)

cant wait for the new strains


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2010)

First is a few of the nugs from last grow...












bk from the third harvest...

Here are a few from the breed and the new strains i have acquired






purple kush, pure kush, santa cruz kush, jack the ripper, bubba kush, and super silver haze in the scrog net






closeup






super silver haze x bagseed






bubba kush x bagseed in blue and jtr x bagseed on right

There are alot of seedlings and clones not shown as they are still small.


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2010)

Those nugs look great 

im smoking some bubba kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2010)

you got some bubba kush now?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah thats all i smoke, its from the club


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 28, 2010)

really? you never told me that. its straight bomb huh? does it have a purple tint to it likie the picture below? ...does it look similar or better?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah i havnt really smoked any other strain in a while now, when i first got my card i tried everything, but bubba is my all time fav, but i like Platinum Bubba better, no purple hint, more like the pic in your avatar, just nice and green, with the red hairs, nice and frosty, and stanky as fuc


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out this bud trimmer i made

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/300814-diy-trimbox.html


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Check out this bud trimmer i made
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/300814-diy-trimbox.html


I did and it's nice! Now I'm going to have to make something...


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2010)

So if sex is determined from environmental impact then it is likely that i have either all female or all male correct? Being all seeds were treated the same. 

I think they are all males. Males kind of smell of a certain smell and if you look at the leaves from each node they always turn 90 degrees each node.


----------



## d.c. beard (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, sex is _heavily_ determined by environmental factors during the first 2 weeks of growth, but not completely I guess. Also, I get what you're saying but I think little things like how they grew before you even put them into a substrate can affect the end result too. So basically I don't think anyone could grow every seedling out exactly the same (maybe one's closer to the light, maybe one gets more wind from the fan and dries out quicker, etc.). I'd keep em going and if you don't get at least 25% females from seed I'd start looking into ways to better your setup/their environment. 

Last time I got 53.33% females from the 15 beans I popped.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2010)

do you have any pictures of seedlings that are male and female? can you tell a difference? these seem to look like males. post a picture showing the difference in seedlings stage if you will.


----------



## d.c. beard (Apr 1, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> do you have any pictures of seedlings that are male and female? can you tell a difference? these seem to look like males. post a picture showing the difference in seedlings stage if you will.


Can't say that I really have any accurately depicting male vs. female, I usually just take group shots until they sex and then I usually just chuck the males.

I find males usually have bigger and thicker stocks, are darker in color, have thicker more papery leaves, grow taller faster, have a kind of pungent smell to them when rubbing the stalk, and if you look closely the little 'spikes' or whatever they are at each node are different (2 on each side of the main stalk, they're there way before preflowers).

Yeah, they usually do look and smell different, and I guess if I had a lot of seeds and space and numbers I could just go off of instinct. But I've suspected a plant to be male and been proven wrong on several occasions in the past, so I wouldn't really recommend winging it.

Just let em keep going for another 2-3 weeks and you'll know for sure anyway.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/317811-purple-kush-bubba-kush-pure.html

NEW GROW JOURNAL EVERYONE!


----------

